
Which College Degrees Get the Highest Salaries? - imartin2k
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/visualizing-salaries-college-degrees/
======
fierro
I'm more curious; which jobs out there have the highest starting salaries?
College new grads with a bachelors in computer science are likely to clear at
least ~150k in total comp at the large tech companies. Are there other fields
which have higher entry level compensation?

